# I can draw!



## updowners (Aug 15, 2009)

.


----------



## benjaminlibl (Aug 15, 2009)

Can't see anything besides the last one.


----------



## tj_cool (Aug 15, 2009)

lol I though you had combined the two into one


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 15, 2009)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> lol I though you had combined the two into one


Me too...


----------



## updowners (Aug 15, 2009)

.


----------



## wchill (Aug 18, 2009)

uuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh what?
Nice actually.


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 18, 2009)

I laughed hard at the first picture.

Very good work.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 18, 2009)

That first one is just epic! It should be a new T-shirt!

Also, the rest is very nice, too! I wish I could draw that good...


----------



## Anteo (Aug 19, 2009)

awesome... truly awesome.


----------



## BoxShot (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm so saving that first picture. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So awesome.


----------



## updowners (Aug 19, 2009)

.


----------



## Anteo (Aug 19, 2009)

updowners said:
			
		

> I'm thinking of making a Gbatemp logo combined with the ?_? . Sounds good? It might take a couple of days before its uploaded though.



DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MOAR! xD
(Yes, I fully support your actions in producing another image of said emoticon).


----------



## ShadowSol (Aug 19, 2009)

THAT IS GOOOD!


----------



## anaxs (Aug 19, 2009)

awesome
i  like the first one


----------



## updowners (Aug 21, 2009)

.


----------



## redact (Aug 21, 2009)

i made this just for you updowners 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



may not look good but meh...
http://ugomemo.hatena.ne.jp/9EB8AB60F361C5...F76_000?in=user


----------



## mucus (Aug 21, 2009)

updowners!
good job!
I really like the way it looks, what kind of pencil did you use?  I'd like it more if it were darker.... but shoop (photoshop) can do that too...


----------



## updowners (Aug 25, 2009)

.


----------



## updowners (Sep 22, 2009)

.


----------



## Splych (Sep 22, 2009)

Lets see now... How bout' Phoenix Wright?


----------



## Burnedmagix (Sep 23, 2009)

Pretty good.
Just abit messy


----------



## updowners (Sep 23, 2009)

.


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 23, 2009)

nice pheonix wright, did you draw with reference or not?

also i lol'd at the new title 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





you only use a 2b pencil?  nice controlling of hands


----------



## updowners (Sep 23, 2009)

.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 23, 2009)

....Draw Miles Edgeworth. BTW, those GBAtemp logos are really nice!


----------



## Splych (Sep 23, 2009)

zomg. PRO!

I love it ^^.

lulz. Want more requests...? Try drawing Megaman from the Battle network series (for GBA)


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 23, 2009)

draw godot
draw edgeworth with that wtf face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



time for me to get a sketchbook!


----------



## updowners (Sep 23, 2009)

.


----------



## Splych (Sep 23, 2009)

iPikachu, once you get a Sketchbook, you will be obsessed with drawing. And with the skill you got with a tablet, just imagine what it would look like with a Sketchbook!

lool. Is it the wtf face he gets when he is pissed? I think I can find it... I would rather have a picture of Edgeworth going objection! Godot rocks too... Leme find some reference pictures now...

Found it!
Edgeworth (young): 



Spoiler










Edgeworth (current): 



Spoiler










Godot: 



Spoiler











Thank you, Court Record ^^

[For Edgeworth, lets do teh WTF face. And for Godot, the one when he sticks his hand out foward!]


----------



## updowners (Sep 24, 2009)

.


----------



## purplesludge (Sep 24, 2009)

Draw me!!!!!!




Spoiler



http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=47664&st=2505


----------



## updowners (Sep 24, 2009)

.


----------



## Raika (Sep 24, 2009)

Your drawings are awesome! Your Megaman's right eye is a little out of shape though.


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 24, 2009)

Splych said:
			
		

> iPikachu, once you get a Sketchbook, you will be obsessed with drawing. And with the skill you got with a tablet, just imagine what it would look like with a Sketchbook!


yeah the pissed face with his arm banging the table 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i have sketchbooks... many... many.. sketchbooks... and they're all lost/filled with pointless scribble 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




a C? can't be  although in my school, they grade it based on overall, your prepetory studies(first-hand observation, development, composition etc.) and the final art peice itself?..


----------



## purplesludge (Sep 24, 2009)

Either way is fine.


----------



## Splych (Sep 24, 2009)

Awesomeeness~!

I love it ^^

Nice Megaman one too!


----------



## omgpwn666 (Sep 24, 2009)

Some good art. I love it. :>


----------



## updowners (Sep 25, 2009)

.


----------



## Splych (Sep 25, 2009)

Haha. Edgeworth looks funny xDD (not the picture you drew, just Edgey himself ;P)


----------



## Nerdii (Sep 26, 2009)

All the drawings are awesome!!

Could you draw me a DSi with a AK2i next to it?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## chA1nBull3t (Sep 30, 2009)

Haha! The first one is epic.


----------



## updowners (Dec 21, 2009)

.


----------



## kudaku (Dec 25, 2009)

to Updowner and anyone else, are you going to be pursing anything in life with art? (such as illustrator)

This isn't advertisiting or anything, but if you are looking to improve your skills, I suggest taking a look at Concept Art. 

Nice drawings btw


----------



## basher11 (Dec 26, 2009)

try this: [Bleach] hollow ichigo [mask form]

if you can


----------



## zeromac (Dec 26, 2009)

Naruto charging rasengan


----------



## updowners (Dec 27, 2009)

.


----------



## Splych (Dec 27, 2009)

updowners said:
			
		

> basher11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah... He has a glowing ball and is blue xD.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Dec 27, 2009)

can i see lil detective conan?


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 27, 2009)

How 'bout a Wii?


----------



## updowners (Dec 27, 2009)

.


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 27, 2009)

updowners said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'll take those requests, but don't expect me to get the drawings to get done quickly. I can be lazy sometimes.



Well, thanks for considering it!


----------



## Creah (Dec 27, 2009)

the one you did on Edgeworth was cool


----------



## updowners (Dec 30, 2009)

.


----------



## updowners (Dec 31, 2009)

.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 31, 2009)

He's holding a banana? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Looks good though.


----------



## updowners (Dec 31, 2009)

.


----------



## soulfire (Dec 31, 2009)

why is naruto holding a banana ?


----------



## updowners (Dec 31, 2009)

.


----------



## Snorlax (Jan 1, 2010)

You're a really talented at drawing!
Keep it up. :>


----------



## outgum (Jan 1, 2010)

I would like to see a Super sayian 2 gohan firing off a Kamehameha!


----------



## updowners (Jan 3, 2010)

.


----------



## Snorlax (Jan 3, 2010)

I'ma watching you (on DA).


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 3, 2010)

Heh, nice work on Conan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I thought about getting a DA account too, but I don't have a scanner for the pictures, and taking them with the camera and upload there is somehow... embarrassing. (For me at least. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## _Burai_ (Jan 5, 2010)

lol Naruto's holding a bannana


----------



## alidsl (Jan 8, 2010)

I drew in my planner aswell
and c*cks in other peoples planner


----------



## purplesludge (Jan 11, 2010)

My picture turned out pretty awesome thanks.


----------



## updowners (Jan 16, 2010)

.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 16, 2010)

updowners said:
			
		

> Update, a drawing of the Wii has been added.


Sick!


----------



## updowners (Jan 16, 2010)

.


----------



## Fluto (Jan 16, 2010)

lol




do this ^^^^

the hardest one you'll ever do 
muhahahaha


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jan 21, 2010)

Any one of these please. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Whichever one you think is better.


----------



## updowners (Jan 21, 2010)

.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jan 21, 2010)

I think this is it.


----------



## naglaro00 (Jan 21, 2010)

Can you draw me an iPod touch and a Zune fighting? Like with sword and magic and arms and legs. Lol.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Jan 25, 2010)

I like your art a lot! M3 DS Fail. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't draw at all, sadly.


----------



## updowners (Feb 4, 2010)

.


----------



## Danny600kill (Feb 4, 2010)

Could you draw me Kid Goku kicking Samus in the face


----------



## iPikachu (Feb 5, 2010)

awesome wii, did you look at one while drawing? o_o


----------



## iFish (Feb 5, 2010)

can you draw ash from pokemon?


----------



## updowners (Feb 5, 2010)

.


----------



## .Chris (Feb 5, 2010)

wow, the way you drew the wii... is like me. seriously.
EDIT: but i didn't use a reference.


----------



## updowners (Sep 11, 2010)

.


----------



## redact (Sep 11, 2010)

updowners said:
			
		

>


haha, made me crack a smile


----------

